# I want to make a website about fish!



## C453 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey everyone I want to make a website about freshwater fish.. maybe even goldfish. couple questions!

-what website should I make it with? freewebs is to complicated for me 
-what kind should it be? forum? or what? (I dont really wanna forum)

thanks!


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

There is about a bajillion of these around, so I would only recommend working on it if its for your own personal enjoyment. Otherwise its a lot of work for little results.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2008)

If Freewebs is too complicated for you, you're probably gonna have some trouble setting up a decent website.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Put up all your best pics. Research your own fish and summarize what you found. Do it to educate yourself about web design and your fish. When other people discover your site, it will be gravy. Forums are hard, and they are "interactive", my ISP says "no interactive content" & I don't want to pay for a second host.


----------

